# Fork modification



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I started out, years ago cutting groves into the fork for my hand and fingers. I have since stopped doing that as I don't like to take wood off the fork. Sometimes when you get that certain type of fork the brace support is a little too open. I have been doing these for myself for a while and thought I would share the technique. This shelf fills in where before it was empty. Now I have more support and my hand feels more solid in the brace. Frogman


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

frogman said:


> I started out, years ago cutting groves into the fork for my hand and fingers. I have since stopped doing that as I don't like to take wood off the fork. Sometimes when you get that certain type of fork the brace support is a little too open. I have been doing these for myself for a while and thought I would share the technique. This shelf fills in where before it was empty. Now I have more support and my hand feels more solid in the brace. Frogman
> View attachment 6056
> View attachment 6057
> View attachment 6058


Very Nice! Thanks for sharing your idea. It really expands the possibilities for working with natural forks.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

It is pinned with two wood (purple heart) pins also. Structuraly sound. Frogman


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats a great idea Frogman, have to try that. Just cut three forks yesterday, will be a while before they dry. Thanks for sharing.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The shelf on the catty is a good modification.

The first time I tried a natural I made, it was polyurethaned and as I have dry hands it made me nervous that it would slip and come back at me. I see the shelf helping to keep a good grip. Especially in the cold as things tend towards being drier and more slippery. For me anyway.

Good post!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

I love that purple heart. Does it grow pretty abundantly down there? if so im going to have to keep my eye out next time im down that way I would love to try working with it.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The Purple Heart is an Exoctic wood and grows only in Central and South America. It is rare and getting harder to find. I herd through my supplier that the Chinese are buying it up faster than the harvesters can produce it. Frogman


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice Mod.... Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is an idea I will use, Frogman. Thanks for posting. I like your slingshots.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great idea and very interesting. It's amazing how many completely original ideas we see here when in essence it's a forked stick and two stretchy pieces.

Frogman, while I don't buy slingshots I am very seriously (teetering on the brink) of buying one of your purple hearts.....


----------

